# La Estrella Cubana La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Cigar Review - excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this to be a very nice cigar with excellent flavors, it is well made , it burns good it taste really nice and it's dark wrapper looks great...

Read the full review here: La Estrella Cubana La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Cigar Review - excellent


----------

